# Stuck in the mud - Again !



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

The old subject of getting stuck in a muddy field ! Just had my first experience of it in our van having been M/H ing for 18 Months, we were camping on a Camping and caravan club certified site on Thursday and Friday night, did all the right things pulled up on the site entrance walked the site to see how firm it was etc, etc, pulled onto the pitch on thursday and all was well, well until it rained anyway. overnight the van sank slightly but didnt realise the extent until we tried to get off this morning and no luck the left front wheel was happy to just sit there and spin, fitted the tracks I carry tried again and they just ended up being flung out from under the wheels.
Did alll the right things rocked the van gently, tried going forward, tried turning the steering wheel while rocking the van, no joy I just got deeper. I went to see the farmer having given up to see if he had a tractor unfortunatly not but he had a quad bike !, I didnt think much of its chances pulling a 4 tonne MH but had no other choice, guess what it couldnt do it. As the only other camper on the site hasd a Rover 600 didnt think much of the chances of that getting me out either.
Anyway eventualy another caravan turned up and he was driving a Disco and after he had pitched was more than happy to help, he had no problems getting me out although I did leave some nice big rutts in the ground  
Anyway what is the best way to avoid this happening (other than parking on hard standing, towing a Disco or getting a 4X4 MH) ! What do you do out there, is it better to park on wood blocks to spread the load or do you have better suggestions (I am sure you do, the font of all knowledge). Just want to avoid the same happening again, or at least reduce the chances


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Kazzzy

We got stuck last year and the same as you had to be pulled out by a landrover.

We went to the Big Chill festival a couple of weeks ago which is near Ledbury. With the amount of rain and flooding around that area I was fearing the worst, so went to B&Q and got a 8' by 2' piece of 15mil ply and had it cut into four 2' squares. When we got there the ground was firmer than I was expecting, but still parked up on the ply. After 4 days the van hadn't sunk in at all and we drove off without any problems. Haven't tested them on very soft ground though..... :roll: 

Cheers
Griff


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

This has been discussed a few times before and using the search facility will point you to related topics. 

We carry 2 pairs of the rectangular plastic mats sold in caravan accessory shops. They stow easily under the bunk with access from outside. If in any doubt we get them under the wheels as we park up.
Another favourite for DIYers is a couple of the plastic bread transporting trays with the sides cut off. They will have to be cast offs of course!


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

we put one of those honeycomb plastic or rubber doormats under each wheel when we park on grass, even if it doesn't look wet, then if we get a sudden deluge we have more chance of getting off. Plastic ones are lighter to carry but more difficult to get hold of, more shops stock the rubber ones. The mats help you to get started and once you are moving you don't stop until you reach firm ground!


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

kazzzy said:


> What do you do out there, is it better to park on wood blocks to spread the load or do you have better suggestions (I am sure you do, the font of all knowledge). Just want to avoid the same happening again, or at least reduce the chances


We too got stuck recently during the heavy July rains. Getting out was really easy - albeit messy.

Despite the extra weight, we carry two items that we would not go without:
1. snow chains
2. two short planks - very good for the driven (front) wheels when you know it's getting soft

We have tested the snowchains in a very muddy field - very happy with the results. The farmer had a huge tractor on standby but didn't need it.

Rog


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

With the weather in this country as it is I will not book a pitch unless it is hard standing.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

this year's summer in Sweden we once got stuck on a camp site. The owner had said that there was firm gravel under the grass. During the last night it rained 50 millimetres, about the average of a month, so next morning we had to find out:

True he was, regarding the spot where we were standing. So no problem setting the van in motion. However, on the way to the exit there was one spot which was not so firm, so the van came to a halt with spinning wheels...

Luckily the neighbouring farmer had a tractor:


















Normally I always have the snow chains with me, for such events. But this year we were too close to overweight so I had left them at home.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks for some interesting opinions, hard standings would be good but as we attend a lot of rallies are not the perfect answer for us. I have some cut offs of ply in the garage at home so I think as a cheap and easy option I will give it a try pitching on these for now (Thanks Griffly16). But it looks like snow chains are also a favorite I will need to hunt round at work and see if I can find a set lying around that need testing (work in the motor trade).
The picture by Boff looks all to familiar just replace the tractor with a Discovery and it could have been me on Saturday !


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tired of Telling*

Hello all,

You all need to look at getting some decent tyres fitted.

Its all good and well having long lasting tyres or tyres with strong sidewalls (michelin Camper). However, why not try some decent Winter tyres?. You may find that if you fit some tyres with decent tread pattern, you will find you are much less likely to get stuck in the mud, snow or ice.

If you use your MH in winter, this is when we use ours most. You will see many other Motorhomers on the road that simply do not have traction problems with their vans. Indeed I have seen front wheel drive vans up in the alps, Pyrenees and Sierra Nevada climbing steep gradients on snow and ice with decent winter tyres fitted.

Take a look at the tread on your drive wheels and you should be able to see why you are getting stuck. Quite possibly you will find your tread is grooved around the tyre and not latteral. Therefore, you tyres will not be able to grab the surface area in order to claw a grip.

If you look below.....










Tyre that will give poor grip due direction of tread.



















Note the tread accross the tyres that will allow better grip on the above 2 tyres?

Maybe you could ditch those grips, tracks, sacks and all the other stuff you carry to get you off the mud, snow / ice!.

Trev


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

Used the Fiamma plastic mats once and got stuck, fortunately I was doing a trade show and had my Landy there as well to pull the M/H out.

I've used four lengths of builders scaffolding plank every time since - no matter how firm the surface appears - not stuck yet......

I'm going to change to better tyres before winter as the the standard tyres are OK on tarmac but rubbish on grass; the Ducato being front wheel drive doesn't help either. Anyone favour any particular tyre with big tread suitable for a M/H?


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*Mud*

Kazzzy,
Get your self some go claws, we had trouble getting the motor in and out of the barn where we keep our motor home, tried these go claws, never had trouble after that, if you want to pm me as I am now going to bed I can tell you where to get them from.

Eddie(2dremers)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you fancy GoClaws you might like to wait to later in the year if TUV status matters to you:
http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/goclaw.html

I use Grip Track; it's a lot cheaper at shows:
http://www.griptrack.net/welcome.htm

Dave


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

4 lengths of board & spikes spiders will do the job!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I also use Grip track, its big advantage is it is more suited to the larger motorhome and it can be folded or rolled up so will fit in most small places. I have used it with avengence on a number of occasions but like all of the products mentioned except possibly "GO claws" "and snow chains" they will only get you moving and invariable you end up getting stuck elsewhere.

I have cut down my rallying because of lack of hard standing and in the winter I will opt for hard standing everytime rather than risk getting stuck.

"go Claws" could be interesting.

peedee


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

I have to say that on my way to work this morning the subject of using winter tyres crossed my mind I will think I will look into this a bit more as an option for the future.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Morrisons rubber mats!!

Although not stuck myself, the new MH in front of me ground to a halt in a muddy bit getting out of the V festival early this morning (04-30!!). We couldn't push it so I got my Morrisons plastic mats out and they worked a treat!!

The 2 lads driving were most impressed and astounded when I got through the same patch, but I didn't stop it which was their mistake.

I also put the mats under the leveling ramps which stopped them sinking.

One word of warning, tell your other half not to try and retrieve the mats until the offending van has stopped or driven off, otherwise they get covered in mud spray - she was not happy!!!

Simon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Winter Tyres*



kazzzy said:


> I have to say that on my way to work this morning the subject of using winter tyres crossed my mind I will think I will look into this a bit more as an option for the future.


Hello,

Winter tyres are seriously overlooked here in the UK (though Scotland and some country areas are more up-to-date).

People spend 1'000's of £ on cars and then opt for the cheapest tyre they can get. Despite the fact that the rubber is the only thing between the car and the road, drivers cut costs on tyres only to spend serious money on tuning, in-car HiFi, DVD players and such like.

In the UK I drove an Audi with normal summer tyres on wet October roads and February winter roads. The difference with Winter tyres fitted is phenomenal.

The Mad things are

They cost the same
They wear the same

As Summer tyres.

Anyway, apart from last July, when was our last summer?

Trev


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Trev, you have got me thinking of winter tyres for our van now. One question you might answer, Have you found your MPG drops with them?

At work we survey tyres for all kinds of larger vehicles and fuel is a big topic at the moment. On a large coach (18 ton) it can make over 2 MPG difference with winter rears fitted. All coach's in the winter season need them fitting these days, but a lot of operators take them back of in the summer for better fuel and quieter running. 

Also do you use winters for all round or just the drive tyres?

Seriously thinking about getting another spare wheel and getting 2 winter tyres.


Richard...


----------



## TREFLYNMAN (Apr 10, 2006)

*stuck in the mud*

See MMM April 07 re plastic grids called Eco raster. The supplier Kingtons building supplies have now chosen to stock a similar product from INFOGREEN which will take 20 tons. Both these products are for putting down in carparks so grass can grow in the grid. They are light, cheap, and clip together simply and can be carried behind the bike rack . 4 tiles = 1m sq. 30mm or 50mm thick...brilliant!

Tap in infogreen to see the product and they will tell you your local supplier.
TREFLYNMAN


----------



## 104357 (May 8, 2007)

Thank's for this topic.I feel forewarned but I'm sure I won't be forearmed when I first get stuck.I need to be 'first bitten' [though in this case,not biting at all] before I take action.I admit to being a slow learner.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*stuck in the mud*

I always park front and rear wheel on something when it is likely to get too wet . some people forget the pulled wheels but these are most important as it is these sinking in that can cause most of the problem.

Cheers Don


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

*Go Claw...*

The Go Claw sounds good to me too... but at £125.00 "Per Drive Wheel" I'm willing to forget them... cheaper to give a kind farmer a fiver to pull me off with his tractor !. :lol:

Teckie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres n MPG*



RichardnGill said:


> Trev, you have got me thinking of winter tyres for our van now. One question you might answer, Have you found your MPG drops with them?
> 
> At work we survey tyres for all kinds of larger vehicles and fuel is a big topic at the moment. On a large coach (18 ton) it can make over 2 MPG difference with winter rears fitted. All coach's in the winter season need them fitting these days, but a lot of operators take them back of in the summer for better fuel and quieter running.
> 
> ...


Hello Richard,

No in a word. I have not seen any drop in the MPG and we run 4 Vehicles on Northern European winters all year.

Really depends. You can get small differences in any summer tyres. As an example of our tyre changes we have gone on one vehicle from high surface area tyres (Summer) to winters and attained better MPG. On another Audi we changed from 205/45/17 sports to a higher profile 15" that gives the same radius and the MPG has stayed the same.

Goes back to original message about safety. The only thing between you and the tarmac (or in this case the mud) so I would rather be a tad worse of in my wallet than off the road all together.

Trev


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Being a complete novice to motorhomes I read all these post to learn from the wealth of experience of other members, I too wondered what to do if I ever got bogged down on wet grass. On thing that really has me stumped is the prospect of being towed out of a rut (or possibly in case of a breakdown).We have a new Fiat Decato and cannot find a towing point on the front! Maybe I'm having a blond moment but I simply cannot see anything to attach a rope to that wouldn't catch on the bodywork under tension. Any advice would be appreciated, 

Ian


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*stuck in the mud again*

Re towing. You should have a loose eye with your m/h wich screws into either a socket or on a stud, may be behind a removable plug,mine is slightly differant as its A class,

Cheers Don


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Fascinating topic - and timely for us, just back yesterday from France including Grenoble in the rain!

After 4 years of no-sticking with the old Hymer B644, the newer one has managed to embed us in the mud twice in the last 4 weeks - once in N Yorks (you sort of expect that, but we managed to roll down a slope out of that) and we of course had a classic in the mountains last week. 

The Fiamma grip mats were useless: just flicked back under the van (brilliant - then you get muddy retrieving them). The one heavy duty long wood block we had left (previous week, a levelling-challenge-too-far finished off it's twin) stopped further sink but we still couldn't get a grip.

The French owner's Discovery was also our saviour.

We were checking out some of the ski resorts for a possible Easter trip - so snow chains are on the shopping list anyway. Just didn't expect to need to put them in in the summer!

I will mention winter tyres to Damchief though - that might be a better idea.

DC's other half


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Spikes Spiders or Go Claws may be expensive, but you'll LOL when you are moving & everyone else is stuck :lol:


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Go Claw...*



teckie said:


> The Go Claw sounds good to me too... but at £125.00 "Per Drive Wheel" I'm willing to forget them... cheaper to give a kind farmer a fiver to pull me off with his tractor !. :lol:
> 
> Teckie


Teckie, the Go Claws are £125 for the pair, not per wheel and they are so easy to put on , we haven't needed to use them yet but we have had a dummy run and it took around 5min to fit, once the straps have been cut to fit your tyre


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*wet grass/mud*

Hi,
Got stuck in wet grass on a site in the midlands.Have seen expensive solutions. Are there any cheaper soluctions? pls?
Barry


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I think if you buy budget solutions, then you get what you pay for  

Don't bother with Fiamma griptrak..it's dangerous standing behind the van as it flies past your head 8O 8O


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Bread crates Barry  


Jacquie


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: stuck in the mud*



TREFLYNMAN said:


> See MMM April 07 re plastic grids called Eco raster. The supplier Kingtons building supplies have now chosen to stock a similar product from INFOGREEN which will take 20 tons. Both these products are for putting down in carparks so grass can grow in the grid. They are light, cheap, and clip together simply and can be carried behind the bike rack . 4 tiles = 1m sq. 30mm or 50mm thick...brilliant!
> 
> Tap in infogreen to see the product and they will tell you your local supplier.
> TREFLYNMAN


Have you got a link for this product ?, tried google but couldn't find it

Andrew


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

Being into motocross, this is by no means a rare occurence, be it a muddy, boggy field, or sometimes the run-off from pressure washers makes the ground wet and boggy.


Driving technique is very important, and can often make all the difference. Before you set off, plan your route across the field to the road, if you change course across the field or run into a watery bog it will usually bring the vehicle to a halt. Obviously try to avoid inclines if you can.

When setting off, engage first or second depending on how high the gearing is on the van, and gingerly let the clutch out, with as little revs as possible (literally the vehicle should almost be stalling as you set off)

You will creep forward at pretty much walking pace, and the wheels will turn slowly, but not spin. Keep this momentum, you literally creep off the field. Whilst this requires a bit of patience, it will ususally get you off the field without having to rely on a tow.

Over the years we've got off some very muddy, Glastonbury-esque fields by being gentle with the clutch and accelerator, and rarely needed a push/tow.



Avoid giving it too much revs, especially if you get stuck. Try to reverse away slowly and find another route. Never, ever 'bounce' the vehicle or try turning the wheel from side to side to find grip, this is counterproductive and will get you well and truly stuck. We tried it once in a Merc Sprinter and grounded it down to the axles!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Coming in on the back of this does anyone know the rule applying to snow chains and twin rear wheels? I did a search on the forum and while there were several items listed after searching none mentioned twin wheels including this thread. Maybe Nuke should have a look at the logic as I came up wirth all sorts of results that had nothing to do with twin wheel and snow chains. Anyway my questions is do I need to fit chains to all 4 wheels on the back axle or just the outer wheels?


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I searched for twin wheels AND snow chains & this one came up

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23161-twin.html+wheel+snow+chains

Any use?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Five*

Hello there,

If you have 4 rear drive wheels i.e. Mercedes Sprinter, Ford Transit, Iveco. That is 4 wheels per axle, you shold have FIVE chains fitted in severe conditions.

4 Chains on the back wheels (nightmare to fit)
1 chain on the front

See below or type "Donna Diesel" into google.

>>>Click for Snowchain Fitting guide to trucks<<<

I am not sure with regard to tag axle. Though I would imagine a minimum of four. Two to the front drive wheels and two for the rearmost rear.

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I have snow chains. Does anyone know if they are of help if you get stuck in the mud (rather than the snow)?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Trev/Chris,

Many thanks for the info - as you say a bit daunting - the thought of trying to fit chains to the inside wheels. At least one on the front axle is a new one to me but I guess it makes sense The question is I guess which type is the easier to fit and are they different for the inside to the outside wheels. I'll troll around the web and see who sells what etc. and get back to you. Fortunately I live a mile or so from where the Van Comfort people operate from who sell the goclaw chains so I'll pop around and speak to them. If there are no concrete rules I may just opt for outer chains and maybe a front one as a starter. Using heavy duty will work out at several hundred pounds in any event .....


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

krull said:


> I have snow chains. Does anyone know if they are of help if you get stuck in the mud (rather than the snow)?


Not sure if standard snowchains will give you traction or just churn up the field?

We use Spikes Spiders(Carrier Version) which have plastic plates inserted between the chains. So far, these have worked well for us on mud & grass. Just fitted a new set to our latest van


----------



## YFi (Jun 1, 2013)

I have an IH 3litre Fiat Ducato which I use winter and summer, favouring CLs ...and have the towing eye permanently screwed to the front!
The 1st time I got stuck, I called Aviva Recovery, paid £100 for a winch which the garage termed "additional equipment". they DID recover me, but added insult to injury by selling-on my mobile number as an insurance accident claim. Three years later I'm regularly pestered by ambulance chasing solicitors!
So ...I decided to sort it by parking on those honeycomb lawn tiles. Work a treat, cheap and easier to obtain legally than bread trays.
The other solution that's been called into action in extremis is a "Stump-puller, hand winch" at £25 from ebay. Used with non-stretch HGV-trailer-lashing web it works a treat in partnership with a friendly tree/gatepost (or friendlier VW T4 - who didn't want to venture too close!)
Last tip! When browsing for a CL, look for the word "Farm" in the title! Farm (may) = tractor!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Second gear (or even third), NO throttle, let the clutch up VERY SLOWLY and let the anti stall facility built into the ECU do the work for you. Just keep your right foot well away from the throttle pedal. Try it, it works.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try this.

cabby
http://www.grassform.co.uk/buy/pavelok/


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi I carry land rover sand ladders bought from e bay not the cheapest and not the lightest but you can drive 5 ton over them across trenches etc


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Off topic, but, given the start and bulk of this thread date back to 2007 I am impressed with the number of members who posted at the time and are still with us, despite the recent ups and downs.

Davy


----------

